# The Time is Nigh.....



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Petronius said:


> Martin's Permethrin 10% is not for use on clothing, it it for oudoors use, buildings, and animals. It has a slightly different formula than the the one used for clothing like Sawyer's. It isn't made clothing and can ruin your clothes, Using it can give you a bad rash in places you do not want to be scratching in public. But if you do insist on wearing it, I want to see pictures.
> If you go to TSC, ask for the permethrin used for clothing.
> 
> 
> ...


We literally used in on 100s of garments from Leather to rain gear to brand new Sitka without an issue...

Only ones with any health issues were the guys that didn't treat taking their first shower going "man I just pulled eight ticks outta me ya got any of that magic potion" lol


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Found 9 in south central Ionia county. Very fresh and really hard to see… I stared at spots I knew should have some for 2 or 3 minutes before I would see one. Had gotten 40 by April 17th in the same little spot last year.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Mohl said:


> 20-1 is the ratio I'm assuming?



Whatever Permethrin concentrate you buy the target concentration you want to dilute to is 0.5 % _*one half percent .*_


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

PunyTrout said:


> Whatever Permethrin concentrate you buy the target concentration you want to dilute to is 0.5 % _*one half percent .*_


Repel works fine, but had one get on my neck last year, between my treated hat and treated shirt collar.

My YTD report on morels is as bleak as it gets. Any day now.....................


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


> Which is worse, lyme disease, the one where you cannot eat red meat anymore, or any one of the others? Gotta use it properly too. See this, about halfway down where it says
> *What If You Get Permethrin On Your Skin?*





DEDGOOSE said:


> We literally used in on 100s of garments from Leather to rain gear to brand new Sitka without an issue...
> 
> Only ones with any health issues were the guys that didn't treat taking their first shower going "man I just pulled eight ticks outta me ya got any of that magic potion" lol


Best thing to use is the product made for clothing. If you want to use the stuff designed for shrus and sheep, that's your business.
Wonder what the cancer risk is and the long term effects are.



https://www3.epa.gov/pesticides/chem_search/ppls/053883-00072-20090701.pdf



"If on skin or clothing 
• Take off contaminated clothing. 
• Rinse skin immediately with plenty of water for 15-20 minutes. 
• Call a poison control center or doctor for treatment advice."


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


> Which is worse, lyme disease, the one where you cannot eat red meat anymore, or any one of the others? Gotta use it properly too. See this, about halfway down where it says
> *What If You Get Permethrin On Your Skin?*


There are two different permethrin formulas available. One is for clothing and the other for spraying outside, use around farm buildings, and for livestock.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing so far.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Petronius said:


> There are two different permethrin formulas available. One is for clothing and the other for spraying outside, use around farm buildings, and for livestock.


Yeah it's good to see real information. I know I said it before a million times, but why now, why this invasion of ticks in all of Michigan? For 50 yeas of my life no worry, now it's a constant concern and don't see it ever going back. We did have some good theories in the discussion about this.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


> Yeah it's good to see real information. I know I said it before a million times, but why now, why this invasion of ticks in all of Michigan? For 50 yeas of my life no worry, now it's a constant concern and don't see it ever going back. We did have some good theories in the discussion about this.


The only time I saw a tick was in southern Missouri in the late 1960s. I never saw one in Michigan when I was young.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jerry Lamb said:


> I know of a nice bag full found in St. Clair county last weekend.


Best day I ever had was 10. The next is 2 and every other year is 1 lol. Didn't think they liked the clay here.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Guy63 said:


> Best day I ever had was 10. The next is 2 and every other year is 1 lol. Didn't think they liked the clay here.


There are places with sandy soil. Just have to look.


Guy63 said:


> Best day I ever had was 10. The next is 2 and every other year is 1 lol. Didn't think they liked the clay here.


There a lots of spots with sandy dredge spoils. This sandy soil has grown in over the years, with woods.
Here’s the proof:








This was just Saturday.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

One little one in the the yard today, by this weekend they should be up. Jerry mentioned the spoils, I always look for anyplace that has been extremely disturbed. I think that is how come the old RR lines are so good.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No sightings yesterday along the road. A bit early here though. Not due to region , just the situation/site habitat.


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice haul @Jerry Lamb. There is a river bed that burned last spring in Alcona county that I have been checking, but no luck yet. Hoping the warm up next week pops them.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Pat P said:


> Nice haul @Jerry Lamb. There is a river bed that burned last spring in Alcona county that I have been checking, but no luck yet. Hoping the warm up next week pops them.


I can't take the credit, it was my neighbor's. We have friendly competition for hunting and fishing.
I shot a turkey Thursday night, he proceeds to catch a 5 gallon bucket full of bluegill, and these Morels conevienly grow next to his bluegill spot.
So, who won that round: 24 pound turkey, 9" beard, or a bag of Morels and 50 bluegill?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s extremely dry up north and UP. Low humidity means there is a no burn advisory in the northern 1/3 and EUP. I have not checked elsewhere. If it makes a difference we had a frost this morning but it’s beautiful now.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Still waiting for the blacks to really kick it in, I can't believe it's taking so long.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> It’s extremely dry up north and UP. Low humidity means there is a no burn advisory in the northern 1/3 and EUP. I have not checked elsewhere. If it makes a difference we had a frost this morning but it’s beautiful now.


Iy is real wet here but drying out fast. I worked up a food plot today and found a shed along the trail. I picked it up and there were 5 little rooms growing a short ways away. I left thm and looked but did not find anymore. It was really hot in the woods and just dead calm


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

The woods just sucks out the moisture in May. Cold or wind can dissipate the surface moisture in a hurry. Doesn't mean the soil isn't well watered. But it can be a fire hazard.


----------

